# Lokal gespeicherte Batch Datei mit einem Parameter über Browser aufrufen



## brainXX (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem dabei, eine lokal (bzw. auf einem Server mit verbundenem Netzlaufwerk) gespeicherte Batch-Datei über einen Browser aufzurufen. Ob IE oder Firefox ist vollkommen egal. Über IE kann man die Batch-Datei zwar ausführen, jedoch hab ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, der Datei einen Parameter zu übergeben, welcher für die Ausführung benötigt wird.

Es soll dann ein Link (nur firmenintern) verschickt werden, der diese Batch-Datei aufruft. Der Parameter wird gebraucht, da beim automatisierten verschicken der Links benutzerspezifische Daten übergeben werden.

Gibt es dafür eventuell eine Möglichkeit?

Bin für jede Anregung und Hilfe dankbar!


----------

